# any tips



## chuckv (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi trying naturally till we save enough for ivf, I am 40 my wife is 39. I have low sperm motility, I am losing weight have stopped the alcohol and are taking multivitamin suplaments, ginseng and omega oils. Is there anything else I could try, any advice would be appreceated. Also could anyone recommend a good ivf clinic in the north east of england.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Have you had a read of Angelbumps supplement thread. Full of helpful advice on supplements and viatmins etc.. to prepare yourselves for ttc naturally or prior to treatment? Here's a link to the thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042

The whole preparing for treatment thread has lots of helpful advice on it that is worth reading also 

As to which clinic in NE is best then sorry don't know. If you have a look at the regional thread for the NE in England you'll find threads in there covering the clinics in the region. You'll find good reports and bad reports for all clinics mainly beacuse it all boils down to personal experience  Proabably best if you go and visit potential clinics and teams to see how you both feel about them. For many people it comes down to how comfortable they feel with the people treating them and the environment in whcih they are being treated.

Hope this is helpful? All the best to you and your wife    
Maz x


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi - the more I read about male factor the more I am convinced that lifestyle and supplements can make a real difference. It did in our case. So it sounds as though you are doing well. You might aslo try 1000mg of vits C and E per day - this improves DNA fragmentation. You may or may not have that - you would not know from the standard tests- you would need  a special test costing about £300. But it might be worth just taking the vits. 
Has your wife had her hormones tested? If there is a any cause for concern there she might look into dhea to improve egg quality (though if her hormones are fine it is probably not a good idea). You should have  a look on the supplements section - there is a lot of stuff about dhea and other supplements. 

Best of luck
Jola


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Chuckv
You're doing all the right things, my hubby had a zero count and he took the Wellman Multivitamins, and we had successful treatment at Centre at Life, Newcastle... personally I couldn't recommend them highly enough (for obvious reasons!) but I would check out all the clinics and see which clinic offers the best success rates.
Best of luck
Sheila


----------

